# Free Sat TV with a Dreambox 8000



## stampfki (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi @all,

I am new to Dubai and live in the Marina Promenade. Actually our building is served by DU for television. But they only allow you to use their own decoder box. From Germany I brought my nice Dreambox 8000 along. Are their also English free channels available that I can view with the Dreambox? Or is there even a Pay TV provider who is providing you with a smartcard only which I could put into the Dreambox?

Which satellite I should use?

BR,
Vol


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Wouldn't you need to install a satellite dish to use along with the decoder (+ smart card) ? Most buildings do not allow such installations. [I have no idea whether the Dreambox requires a dish]

OSN provides such smart cards. However, the price that you pay for using OSN's smart card directly is almost the same if you subscribe through Du.


----------



## stampfki (Feb 10, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Wouldn't you need to install a satellite dish to use along with the decoder (+ smart card) ? Most buildings do not allow such installations. [I have no idea whether the Dreambox requires a dish]
> 
> It does, but I want to put a dish on the balkony.
> 
> ...


OSN provides a smart card only that I can use with the Dreambox? My understand was that they only give it with their own decoder???


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

stampfki said:


> OSN provides a smart card only that I can use with the Dreambox? My understand was that they only give it with their own decoder???


Actually you are correct. My apologies. I had forgotten that I got the decoder from OSN along with the smart card. Can't think of any other english pay tv company in the UAE actually - everything else seems to be Hindi/Arabic/Filipino


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There are FTA channels that broadcast in the English language - MBC2, MBC4, MBC Max, MBC Action, Dubai One, Kuwait 2, FX, Fox, Fox Movies, BBC World, CNN, MTV Arabia, City 7, Al Jazeera, Top Movies, France 24 English, Bloomberg. There's probably more but I can't remember them. All are FTA so you just need to scan.


----------



## tomek_krk (Apr 19, 2012)

If you can't use regular dish try use Selfsat Quad it's look like small solar panel 

Your DM8000 is perfect to access to astra19,2E&hotbird13E where you can find lots of fta programs from germany or you can use prepaided HD+ or other smart solutions 

T


----------



## stampfki (Feb 10, 2012)

tomek_krk said:


> If you can't use regular dish try use Selfsat Quad it's look like small solar panel
> 
> Your DM8000 is perfect to access to astra19,2E&hotbird13E where you can find lots of  fta programs from germany or you can use prepaided HD+ or other smart solutions
> 
> T


I think, such a flat antenna is too weak for those satellites. Any experience?


----------



## tomek_krk (Apr 19, 2012)

stampfki said:


> I think, such a flat antenna is too weak for those satellites. Any experience?


I have no personal experience with such antennas in UAE but this is equivalent of 70-80cm dish.
T


----------

